# Living Arrangements at the CIA



## alishah (Dec 3, 2007)

So, I've the option of attending the TCA in Austin or the CIA in Hyde Park.

Austin's cost of living is a renter's wet dream compared to what I'm paying right now, and that's definitely a factor in my decision-making. Taking out loans for tuition is one thing; earning enough money to make rent without working every waking second outside of class is another. 

I've been trying to check out apartments around Hyde Park and I might not be looking in the right places, but it all seems pretty outside of my price range. I can't do on-campus living, so I really need to find an affordable place if I want to attend this school. I've heard so much controversy over LCB programs in the states, and I feel more comfortable with the CIA after my conversations with trusted fellow culinarians.

Does anyone attend CIA or know anyone who attends-- and do you know where students usually look for living arrangements?


----------



## bandit (Apr 6, 2008)

Why is living on campus not going to work? I know someone that is looking into there as well. Are the Dorm prices to high?


----------

